

Show HN: MobileGamePatterns.com - rrhoover

I'm a big fan of mobile patterns sites like pttrns.com and mobile-patterns.com but neither cover mobile gaming.  With oDesk's help and some patience with Tumblr theming, I created mobilegamepatterns.com.<p>What do you think?
======
colig
<http://mobilegamepatterns.com/tagged/options_menu> does not work.

~~~
rrhoover
Ah, thanks! I forgot to change the URL to /settings.

------
coryl
Hey, I like it. A very great place to draw artistic and design inspiration.
Maybe it would be better as a blog?

~~~
rrhoover
Thanks, Cory!

What do you mean by "better as a blog"? It's currently presenting the most
recent entries (like a blog) and includes category links (like a blog). I'm
curious what ideas you have.

~~~
coryl
Ah, I guess it is a blog, I was thinking just the layout so it would be easier
to recognize newer post updates.

------
rrhoover
clicky: <http://mobilegamepatterns.com>

